# OMG I may be getting this gorgeous girl, I'm so excited!!!



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

SO a friend _just_ asked if we'd be interested in her registered LaMancha doe for only $100. We've been looking for another doe for milk and I've always had a keen eye for this girl but never thought she'd sell her. I'm so excited. I hope my mom says yes!!!!

These are the only two pics I can find of her.


----------



## cajunmom (Apr 29, 2013)

She's pretty! I love the pic of her in the vehicle. She's like this is my jam, turn it up, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very pretty!! and WOW on that price!!!


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Apparently she bought her for $3000 in the beginning as a yearling. She's never been bred, but is registered. I'll post her pedigree when I get a chance. 

She's a sweetie! Very submissive as well, she sadly got beat up by my current doe, but not that bad.


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

She is gorgeous. And the fact she can drive. That's a bonus! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Stacked up


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Make sure you don't leave the keys in the truck or she may drive away with it!!!!!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice doe especially for that price


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Make sure you don't leave the keys in the truck or she may drive away with it!!!!!


Lol! She rides shotgun on the golf cart too!


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Does she look show quality? She stacks up easy and holds her head very well.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes she does now as a dry doe, but the true test is what her udder is like once she's freshened.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They paid $3,000 for her? If so, why then are they only selling her for $100. Something is not adding up to me, friend or no friend.

She is quite beautiful!


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Dayna said:


> They paid $3,000 for her? If so, why then are they only selling her for $100. Something is not adding up to me, friend or no friend.
> 
> She is quite beautiful!


Well for one she needed her gone VERY soon as their last goat (besides her) was leaving that day and Amelia is very social.

Plus I don't think anyone else was interested.

She's had her two years, and got nothing out of her. I have a feeling she thought she'd get milk without breeding, which this doe is making milk, but only a few cups max.

She lost interest in goats as well. She had about 20 beautiful boer goats, sold them all.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Interesting, great price either way. Did they try and breed her before? I'll be waiting for that pedigree! I'm curious to see what herd she came from...


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Interesting, great price either way. Did they try and breed her before? I'll be waiting for that pedigree! I'm curious to see what herd she came from...


I don't think they tried to breed her, honestly. Just knowing everything she's told me about her Boer bucks she sold and the fact that the buckling she bought to breed died makes me think she didn't try hard.

And I am DYING to see it too! I've looked up all the farms in my state and have found like 4 black sires I want to breed her to!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I love her beautiful sleek black color. I also had a Black doe Amelia.

:fireworks:


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'll be waiting for that pedigree!


HERE'S THE PEDIGREE!!!!

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001605970

Since you can't see the information on the parents through this pedigree, here is what is on her registration sheet:

Sire: Kastdemur's Up & Atom - *B LA2009
Dam: Heart Mt Celesta - AI 4*M AR2012 LA2011

Siresire: Dagron Taipei's Toronto - ++B AR2006 ST2008 LA2007,2004
Siredam: GCH Kastdemur's Make7UpYours - 3*M AR2006 ST2010 LA2010,2009,2008

Damsire: Heart MT Dasani New Era - +*B AR 2011
Damdam: SGHC Heart-Mt. -Carter-Kids Cholena - 3*M AR2009 LA2009


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone want to see a video of her carting? She's only had the cart on 4 times and I honestly can say she is fully broken. Cars don't spook her, dogs don't spook her (although they startle her just a tad), she doesn't run off (although she will slow down) doesn't swerve, doesn't stop, doesn't do anything wrong!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I do!


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll (hopefully) get it tomorrow, she's plum tuckered out after carting this morning and towing some limbs for me this afternoon. She's so willing to do and loves to pull!


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

The actual carting starts at 3:55


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's really cool!


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

That is awesome!! What a great girl!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Sweetpea8 (Jun 6, 2013)

That is really neat!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Really awesome!


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Been a long time since I've said anything but I thought y'all would like to know Amelia is going into month 5 and is due between April 10-30!! Her udder is growing daily! Not a purebred breeding, sadly. But she is HUGE and we are thinking three!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Getting her bred was the important thing! Next year you can find a pb!


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Her FF udder is slowly growing!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Lookin' Good!


----------



## pepnmike (Apr 11, 2015)

I hope you get her... I love mine they are the sweetest goats


----------

